# New dump spot near 1760s house part 1



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2020)

I decided to explore the woods behind an old 1760s farm house. I found a dump along a rock wall and saw it was mostly 1920s to 1930s. I still dug it and found some neat stuff (mostly sodas and beers)! When I was leaving at dusk I finally found the old spot (which ill definitely have to investigate) with the graniteware enamel pots (a tell tale sign of older stuff). Can't wait to return! Here's today's finds:




From left to right:
Hebe Co. Prov. R.I., Berry Spring Pawtucket, R.I. pictorials in both aqua and green, 1916 patent Coke (no town), 1920s Orange Crush (Havens Westerly on base), Pabst beer, V. Loewer's Gambrinus Brewery Co. New York (1926 in large number on base), and a BIM English beer. 

In front;
Geo. W. Helme Co. Tobacco Jar Lid and a doll head.

Ceramic High Voltage insulators compared to lid:




Close Up:




V. Loewer's close up and base:







Too bad about this peppersauce, but maybe its a sign of older stuff to come!:




Packed! Too bad they weren't 20 years older:




There has to be older stuff somewhere!

Thanks for reading,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## RCO (Nov 10, 2020)

I like finding the old orange crush bottles but rarely find any in the wild here and for some reason the amber ones appear more often here than the clear . have found a 1916 coca cola before but was when swimming 

likely older stuff in the general area if they were dumping a lot back then


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice finds, I like those Berry Spring bottles!  Would be nice to find older stuff but 1920s bottles aren't too bad either.  And I didn't know that US Cokes of that era ever didn't have a town on the bottom, that's something I only associate with the Canadian ones.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 11, 2020)

RCO said:


> I like finding the old orange crush bottles but rarely find any in the wild here and for some reason the amber ones appear more often here than the clear . have found a 1916 coca cola before but was when swimming
> 
> likely older stuff in the general area if they were dumping a lot back then


The embossed orange crush bottles are also pretty rare finds here. The one I found is actually difficult to find being from Westerly.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 11, 2020)

Just noticed the BIM crown top is etched!


----------



## RickNC (Nov 12, 2020)

I know a couple places like that here but it seems almost everything is broken.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Nov 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I decided to explore the woods behind an old 1760s farm house. I found a dump along a rock wall and saw it was mostly 1920s to 1930s. I still dug it and found some neat stuff (mostly sodas and beers)! When I was leaving at dusk I finally found the old spot (which ill definitely have to investigate) with the graniteware enamel pots (a tell tale sign of older stuff). Can't wait to return! Here's today's finds:
> View attachment 214130
> From left to right:
> Hebe Co. Prov. R.I., Berry Spring Pawtucket, R.I. pictorials in both aqua and green, 1916 patent Coke (no town), 1920s Orange Crush (Havens Westerly on base), Pabst beer, V. Loewer's Gambrinus Brewery Co. New York (1926 in large number on base), and a BIM English beer.
> ...


Don't give away your location, but are you near Seekonk? My wife and I live in Michigan now, but recognize all of the place names for where your finds were manufactured. 

Have always read that trash at old dumps is layered. So if looking for older go deeper. Another possibility is to look around edges where they would sometimes push old trash to make way for new. What kind of site are you working?

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> The embossed orange crush bottles are also pretty rare finds here. The one I found is actually difficult to find being from Westerly.



I don't know of any here having city names on them , 

some areas had popular locally bottled orange drinks which might explain why orange crush less common in certain areas over others , I know my area had a popular local orange drink


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 12, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Don't give away your location, but are you near Seekonk? My wife and I live in Michigan now, but recognize all of the place names for where your finds were manufactured.
> 
> Have always read that trash at old dumps is layered. So if looking for older go deeper. Another possibility is to look around edges where they would sometimes push old trash to make way for new. What kind of site are you working?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



Not near Seekonk, but I can tell you that I am in Eastern CT. The dumps I'm currently digging are farm dumps. These dumps are very shallow and only are about 1 foot deep before hitting the natural soil. Mostly these dumps are along the old farm cart roads. Mainly with these dumps the older stuff is further away from the cart path since the farmers wouldn't walk over old trash to dump new stuff. The newest stuff is therefore on top of the older stuff and closest to the cart paths.
Since I'm close to the R.I. and Mass. borders I get lots of R.I., CT and Mass stuff.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 12, 2020)

RickNC said:


> I know a couple places like that here but it seems almost everything is broken.


I'd keep looking, especially if the spot is really old. I pulled a pontilled bottle and some really decent meds out of a dump that was about 99% broken.


----------



## woods_walker (Nov 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Just noticed the BIM crown top is etched!
> View attachment 214155
> View attachment 214156



That is one awesome bottle and so are the rest! I would be lying if I said I didn’t want to own that one. Love the color first of all but then you shared the etching and now I really wish I could have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 12, 2020)

That etched beer is a nice find!  Is it just decorative etching with no brand name?  Never seen one of those before.  Must have been a fancy product to warrant that I guess.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That etched beer is a nice find!  Is it just decorative etching with no brand name?  Never seen one of those before.  Must have been a fancy product to warrant that I guess.


Yes its just decorative etching.


----------



## LalaGirl (Nov 18, 2020)

Can't wait to see what else you find there! =D


----------

